# New Limbs for a Hoyt



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey I have been shooting a Hoyt MT Sport for a few years now. I want to keep the bow but I want to pull more weight than it is capable of right now. Does anybody know if there are limbs for this bow that will do more than 50 pounds? Or maybe a different limb all together that will work?
Thanks


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Dusty, 
I can't say for absolute but I would venture say yes. However by the time you buy them (new) you could probably get a new bow. Go to the local Hoyt dealer and ask them if nothing else.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats what I think I am going to do. I figured the cost of finding new limbs would be fairly close to buying a brand new bare bow. Thanks for the input.


----------

